# My concrete DIY background



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have applied one thin coat, and one thick coat of QuikCrete, and plan on putting on one more coat. When that is finished, i planned on using a concrete sealer called Seal Krete. On the bottle, it says not to use it on aquatic projects...but then again...so does the play sand I bought. Should this concern me?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm not familiar with Seal Krete -- it may very well be of concern. Does it have a list of ingredients, or other warning labels?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Rick_Lindsey*
On the front of the 1 gal. jug, it says "Water Based Acrylic Formula".

Solids: 10%
Water Based
Odor: Low
Appearance: Milky White - Dries Clear
VOC: Less than 100 grams per liter

That is what it says on the side of the bottle.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

And now that I look at it again, it says "Do not use on swimming pools, bird baths, or water features". And what is up with my play sand saying "don't use in aquariums"?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

The whole "bird baths or water features" bit makes me wonder if it won't stand up well to submersion, but it could also be CYA doublespeak.

Are you just wanting to avoid the curing process by sealing the concrete so it doesn't leech?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

if it says dont use around water features i wouldnt use it in my tank.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Rick_Lindsey*
I read in a few of the DIY background articles that they used acrylic sealers. I wasn't quite sure if it is necessary, but I am taking my time with this tank and wanted to cover my bases. I'd love to take it back...it was $18.00.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

brianmccord2001 said:


> *Rick_Lindsey*
> I read in a few of the DIY background articles that they used acrylic sealers. I wasn't quite sure if it is necessary, but I am taking my time with this tank and wanted to cover my bases. I'd love to take it back...it was $18.00.


Hehe, if it were me (and it's not) and you were willing to take your time (and I mean LOTS of time) I'd skip the sealer and just cure the stuff. What sort of fish are you planning to keep, out of curiosity? If it's a soft-water species then I might rethink sealing the tank, but for hardwater species if you're willing to take the time to cure (or mostly cure) the background, I'd definately skip the sealer.

-Rick (The armchair aquarist)


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> brianmccord2001 said:
> 
> 
> > *Rick_Lindsey*
> ...


It is going to be a cynotilapia afra "jalo reef" tank. I got tons of time to get it up and running...what exactly is the curing process?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Some of the other forum members are better informed than I am on how it all works, but if you go ahead and put the background in and fill the tank with water, the concrete will leach minerals into the water, making it quite alkaline. You can perform water changes frequently until it stops leeching, or until the pH and hardness are at acceptable levels. I've heard that you get a better cure by simply keeping it moist (spritzing it with water several times a day) and not submerging it.

Hopefully some other forum member who knows more about it than I do will chime in.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rick, thanks for all of your help. I'm going to cure it using the process you described...I'll give it a full 30 days.


----------

